# 1 minute HDR effect with 1 photo and Lightroom



## cyngus (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all, just wrote a quick tutorial on getting a fairly decent HDR effect using lightroom and 1 image. 
Of course its not a true HDR effect but its meant to be a quick and dirty fast edit.. and the results have been pretty pleasing across the board. 
I've tried it with people places and things.. but mostly on landscapes. 

Its a quick read if your interested. 
If you have any questions or feedback lemme know!

HDR In 1 minute using Lightroom and 1 photo


----------

